# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  El sistema hidráhulico de la Alhambra

## perdiguera

Buscando por internet he encontrado esta dirección de correo, donde hablan de muchos temas, entre ellos el abastecimiento a la Alhambra de Granada.
A todos los que nos gusta el agua y el lugar, nos vendrá bien conocer cómo hace cientos de años se hacían las cosas.

http://recuperaragua.blogspot.com/20...-alhambra.html

----------


## frfmfrfm

Quien me iba a decir que el río Darro era tan importante.
Lo que es el conocimiento de las cosas.
Un saludo amigo y gracias.

----------


## ben-amar

Ya sabia yo de la importancia del Darro en Granada pero desconocia hasta que punto.
Lo que me sigue intrigando es como yendo la acequia por debajo del nivel del suelo es como fluyen las fuentes para formar ese rumor, que junto al de los pajaros y los jardines, hacen que estes en el Eden,
Ya me ima imagino que por vasos comunicantes pero lo imaginan otros que saben muchisimo mas que yo y aun no han dado tampoco con la solucion.

Muchisimas gracias, Perdiguera. Un abrazo

----------

